# Meadow Lake Resort



## TerriJ (Apr 23, 2009)

We have a reservation at this resort in Montana in late August for a two bedroom.  I will check out the reviews, but wondered if anyone had any feedback.  I think we are going to do a two day drive from Iowa to save some $$ and get a road trip in.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been there twice, 1st as a T/S exchange, it was great.  Rented out two -3 bedroom homes for a reunion group the next year.  Six miles from Kalispel, a great drive around the lake.  Meadow Lakes has a great golf course, etc.  Restaurant was great.  You need to go to White Fish golf club (9 holes) for dinner.  This was the best restaurant bar none, and I don't mean just here.  It has an old resort type atmosphere.  The bar fools you when you walk in.  Great biking as we rented them to go to Glacier Park.  Would go back anytime.  
Really enjoy
Roman


----------



## Holly (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been there too...you will love it.


----------



## Elan (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll add this:  

  We stayed at MeadowLake last August.  If you've never been to Glacier or Northwest Montana, then you could stay in a mud hut and think your vacation was awesome.  However, having been to GNP and NW Montana numerous times prior to last summer, I wasn't all that impressed with MeadowLake as a stand alone resort.  

  The units are nice enough, but when we got there it was about 90 degrees and about 80 degrees in our unit.  The unit only had a small AC unit upstairs which was insufficient for cooling.  Our particular unit was a 2BR on the top floor of the complex, which is kind of apartment style.  It was semi noisy.  There was only 1 pool and it was pretty crowded.  There was a minimal playground area for kids that wasn't well maintained.  The staff was less than helpful in answering my questions regarding internet access.  They have a "concierge" on site, but their real intent is to book you on one of the local tours or whatever so they receive their commission.  When I inquired about driving to one of the more remote parts of GNP, the response was simply "You don't want to do that".  

  Don't get me wrong, our stay wasn't awful by any means, but I think most of the glowing reviews for MeadowLake are due to NW Montana being an incredible place to visit, not because the resort itself is so awesome.  When I return to the area, I might stay at ML again, or I might just rent a house on Whitefish Lake again (nothing like sitting on a deck with a cool one watching the moose swim by).  

  I would concur on the recommendation of Whitefish Lakes GC.  Nice course, good food and good bar.  Also there are other nice golf courses in the area; Buffalo Hills in Kallispell, Eagle Bend in Bigfork and Northern Pines in Kallispell (hit it straight there!).

  Im sure you'll enjoy your visit.  You've picked the perfect time of year to see an awesome place!


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info, this would be our first trip to this area, so it sounds like it should work out well.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 24, 2009)

*I know this post has nothing to do with the resort, but I just have to concur!*



Elan said:


> If you've never been to Glacier or Northwest Montana, then you could stay in a mud hut and think your vacation was awesome.
> 
> ...due to NW Montana being an incredible place to visit......(nothing like sitting on a deck with a cool one watching the moose swim by).
> 
> ...Im sure you'll enjoy your visit.  You've picked the perfect time of year to see an awesome place!



We've been timesharing for over 25 years and this area of Montana was one of the most beautiful and memorable places we've been.  We look forward to going back, hopefully, in 2011.  There's so many places to still go and see, but the Whitefish, Kalispell, GNP areas are so awesome that we must go back.  It almost had us considering a move there, but none of us are cold weather people.  Lucky you!!!!  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Does it help to ask for any particular unit at this resort, or will it be assigned with my exchange?  I exchanged through HGVC/RCI.


----------



## NWL (Apr 24, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> It almost had us considering a move there, but none of us are cold weather people.  Lucky you!!!!  Enjoy!!!!!



Now, it's not that cold here!  OK, so just because it was 75 degrees on Tuesday and we got 3" of snow yesterday is no reason to not move here!   

Seriously though, it is a great place to live and to visit.  Hopefully you will not have to deal with smoke from wildfires at that time.  We're having a pretty wet spring, so keep your fingers crossed.  I concur with the previous restaurant and golf recommendations, but note that Northern Pines Golf Club is now called Big Mountain Golf Club.

If you are interested in getting together while you're here, PM me.  It would be fun to meet a fellow Tugger in person!

Cheers!


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 26, 2009)

I would also like to know if there is a way to request a good unit.

We'll be there next summer and can't wait.

Anne


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks again for all the great info!  I just got my RCI confirmation and it says 2 bedroom full kitchen, can anyone tell me what type of unit this is and is there anything I can request ahead of time?  One thing I took away from all the comments is that it is not that helpful to call the resort.

Thank you!


----------



## Steve (Apr 26, 2009)

The really nice buildings at Meadow Lake are 8, 9, 10, 11, and 12. (The NeNastako Village section, RCI code 5994, is also new and nice.) Buildings 1 through 7 are much older, have a different design and floorplan, and aren't as nice.  I don't think there is much that you can do to choose where you will stay as an exchanger, but if you have the unit number at least you'll know in advance.  Despite having some less desirable buildings, Meadow Lake is by far the nicest timeshare in Montana. I hope you'll have a good time.

Steve


----------



## LynnW (Apr 26, 2009)

We own at Meadow Lake in building 6 but because we're on points and don't need a 2 bedroom we always book a 1 bedroom in buildings 9,10,11 or 12.
They are constantly refurbishing the units so it depends which buildings have been done. As for the staff not being helpful I find that hard to believe as we have always found them helpful. Try calling. It's the same as any other resort that is still selling units they of course want you to do the tour. Meadow Lake probably has the lowest pressure presentation of any resort I have heard of. We haven't been in 3 years but are going in June and I understand there is a new pool and spa.

Lynn


----------



## TerriJ (May 28, 2009)

The staff was very helpful in responding.  We are going to be in building 12, top floor.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## TerriJ (Sep 2, 2009)

We are here now on our timeshare vacation, so I thought I would provide a quick update. 

As expected:
The drive from Iowa was too long, but it is nice to have our car and stuff with us.
The scenery is beautiful and the weather has been perfect.  
Good advice on our unit, we are in building 10, with a two bedroom lockout on the top floor and it is very nice and well equipped.  One complaint, you can really smell it when others grill, due to the way the units are set up.  But very nice and very comfortable, we have been sleeping great.

We have been to the park every day and really enjoyed it.  The free shuttles are a great service, because even at this time of year some areas are very congested.  I can't imagine what it is like in the summer.  We got there early today and enjoyed a nice hike to Avalanche Lake.

If you have any questions about the resort, I would be happy to research while I am here.


----------



## Dottie (Sep 2, 2009)

"We have been to the park every day and really enjoyed it. The free shuttles are a great service, because even at this time of year some areas are very congested"

By "park" are you referring to GLP.  Could you explain the free shuttles?


----------



## NWL (Sep 2, 2009)

Just in case the OP is out enjoying our great weather today, I'll fill you in on "the park".  It's Glacier National Park, and they now have a free shuttle service that you can use to travel the Going to the Sun Road.  It makes stops at various points along the way.  You can get off at any stop, hike around, then get on another shuttle to continue on.  It's a great system.  Details can be found on their web site.

Cheers!


----------



## Dottie (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  Looks like I made a typos and wrote GLP not GNP.  I knew they had a shuttle but did not realize it is free.


----------



## TerriJ (Sep 3, 2009)

We were out hiking and shuttling today.   It is a free service, I think I heard four years old, so the equipment is very nice and most of the drivers are very helpful.  The signs and park brochures do a good job of explaining how to use it.

Two things.....you might have to wait up to 20-25 minutes in between shuttles, but the scenery is great.  At this time of year, we could have driven up the The Loop and parked, but we helped the environment and saved gas.  Also, take a day pack of food, they do not sell food at very many places at all in the park and we got really hungry yesterday.  There are many great places to picnic, so pack a light lunch and enjoy the day.

It is very beautiful here and we have really enjoyed Meadow Lake and the national park.


----------



## TerriJ (Sep 3, 2009)

One other thing, there are many bear warnings, which scared us off from hiking in Yellowstone before, but we did not see any in Glacier, except the ones I bought at the gift shop.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Meadow Lake or NeNastako?*



Steve said:


> The really nice buildings at Meadow Lake are 8, 9, 10, 11, and 12. (The NeNastako Village section, RCI code 5994, is also new and nice.) Buildings 1 through 7 are much older, have a different design and floorplan, and aren't as nice.  I don't think there is much that you can do to choose where you will stay as an exchanger, but if you have the unit number at least you'll know in advance.  Despite having some less desirable buildings, Meadow Lake is by far the nicest timeshare in Montana. I hope you'll have a good time.
> 
> Steve



NeNastako is more RCI Points.  If I were to get one of the nice buildings in Meadow Lake; would it be as good as the NeNastako Village Section?  There's a few units for when I'm looking and perhaps RCI can tell me the unit numbers.

Any Meadow Lake units have the personal hot tubs on the deck?  Thanks!


----------



## LynnW (Sep 7, 2009)

No Meadow Lake units with hot tubs on the deck only NeNastako Village.

Lynn


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Thank you, Lynn*



LynnW said:


> No Meadow Lake units with hot tubs on the deck only NeNastako Village.
> 
> Lynn



I'm hoping to possibly be able to do a Weeks exchange.  It sure takes a lot of Points to get into NeNastako Village.  The hot tub on the deck sounds great!


----------



## TerriJ (Sep 7, 2009)

The two bedroom lockout that we were in in building 10 in Meadowlark had a really nice indoor tub in the studio type bedroom unit.  Big and comfy, but no hot tub on the deck.


----------



## LynnW (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a hot tub located between buildings 11 and 12 if you don't want to go to the main pool area. There is also a small one behind buildings 6 and 7.

Lynn


----------

